# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voedsel enquête voor mijn opleiding

## 1paulien

Goedendag,

Ik ben Paulien en ik volg de opleiding Marketing Medewerker. Ik loop nu stage en voor mijn stage doe ik een marktonderzoek naar gezondheidsconcepten en onlineafval programmas. Ik ben aan het uitzoeken wat zou aansluiten op uw behoeften. Voor dit marktonderzoek zou ik u graag een paar vragen willen stellen. Zou u mij willen helpen bij mijn opleiding door de enquête voor mij in te vullen?

Het zijn slechts een paar vragen en er word een presentje verloot onder de mensen die hem ingevuld hebben.

Klik hier om naar de vragen te gaan: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1nEq...U58x0/viewform

Alvast bedankt!

Groet,
Paulien

----------

